# Size



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. So my puppy is 8 months old. He is quite big but definitely not fat. He stand 15/16 inches to shoulder and weighs 12.2 kg or 1st 13lb. 
I’m a bit worried because all the information I find about size etc seems to indicate he’s over weight. He has very few treats and has around 125g of food twice a day. What do people thing ? His mum was a cocker spaniel his dad a miniature poodle apparently!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

He looks just about right to me- really similar build to our 15 month old who is 11kg and 15 inches high. If you can still feel the ribs a bit and there is definite waist then I would think he’s just right. Enjoy 🙂


----------

